# Transporting Axolotls?! - PLEASE ADVISE!



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

*I'm looking towards getting axolotl eggs and plan to give a few to friends once they hatch. I've been researching a lot into how best to care for them so I'm fairly confident in my knowledge and plan to write an action and check list for when they arrive. *

*My main unanswered question at the moment is how best to transport them? My friends live in the West Midlands and myself in the East. Is there a service available for collection and delivery of animals? Would I be best transporting them myself by train or car? What steps would I have to take in order to make sure they made the journey safely basically? Any advice you can give would be amazing. And any rarely known rearing facts that you feel I may not have come across are always good.  Thank you in advance, Gwen *​


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

I received my axie eggs through the post in a plastic container (baby food style) and jiffy bag. The eggs are fairly robust (like frog spawn) as long as it's a waterproof container with some padding they'll be fine. You could look at animal couriers but that seems overkill if it's just eggs you're transporting.

Raising them is fairly straightforward, but pretty time consuming. Caudata.org has the best caresheets and advice I've seen online if you've not seen that site yet. Main thing to have ready in advance is plenty of microfoods (brine shrimp, micro daphnia) and dechlorinated water for the daily water changes. A turkey baster is useful in the early days for sucking out waste and if you need to move the axies between containers for water changes.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

For transporting anything doing it yourself is definitely advisable! But I'd advise either moving them as eggs, or growing them on a bit so they can toughen up a bit. I'm no expert though, so I can only generally advise.

Still, self transport is best. Bags of water rather than solid containers as this would help reduce sloshing. Keeping them dark by surrounding them with newspaper or something also helps keep them calm. Double bags to help ensure against leaks. Tied up bags should be mostly made up of air so as to ensure greater amounts of oxygen is sealed within. Inside the bags, plant pieces such as java moss will help give them something to cling to.

Not sure about postage really. I know it may be possible, but personally I'd prefer doing it myself. Look at websites that sell amphibians and see what kind of postage and courier options they use. But I think either eggs or grown on tadpoles would cope better with it than newly hatched, but again I wouldn't really know. Educated guess.

This page has some links useful for rearing young, I'm sure anything vital is included: Caudata Culture Axolotl Articles


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty sure it's illegal to post live amphibians- although eggs are probably ok. Couriers are the usual option, but they can be pricey.


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

iggiethegecko said:


> I received my axie eggs through the post in a plastic container (baby food style) and jiffy bag. The eggs are fairly robust (like frog spawn) as long as it's a waterproof container with some padding they'll be fine. You could look at animal couriers but that seems overkill if it's just eggs you're transporting.
> 
> Raising them is fairly straightforward, but pretty time consuming. Caudata.org has the best caresheets and advice I've seen online if you've not seen that site yet. Main thing to have ready in advance is plenty of microfoods (brine shrimp, micro daphnia) and dechlorinated water for the daily water changes. A turkey baster is useful in the early days for sucking out waste and if you need to move the axies between containers for water changes.


I was planning on keeping them a week or two before rehousing them so posting is out I should imagine. It would be stressful and cruel on them. I would rather take them myself to check they had food and air and were delivered as quickly as possible. Or to hire someone who does this as a living. I hadn't seen Caudata though! Thanks that should be most useful!


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

Zerox Z21 said:


> For transporting anything doing it yourself is definitely advisable! But I'd advise either moving them as eggs, or growing them on a bit so they can toughen up a bit. I'm no expert though, so I can only generally advise.
> 
> Still, self transport is best. Bags of water rather than solid containers as this would help reduce sloshing. Keeping them dark by surrounding them with newspaper or something also helps keep them calm. Double bags to help ensure against leaks. Tied up bags should be mostly made up of air so as to ensure greater amounts of oxygen is sealed within. Inside the bags, plant pieces such as java moss will help give them something to cling to.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's helped settle my mind that doing it myself would be better. I was unsure as to which route to take and wondered what other people would do in this situation.. I'm thinking a train would be the better choice as the ride is much smoother than a car ride over bumpy rural roads. The moss and newspaper is a great idea! I was wondering whether it would be best to keep the bags clear or add plants. I'm currently looking to see if food bags are okay or if there's a plastic bag available made of slightly stiffer plastic. :razz:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

GwenjaminButton said:


> Thanks, that's helped settle my mind that doing it myself would be better. I was unsure as to which route to take and wondered what other people would do in this situation.. I'm thinking a train would be the better choice as the ride is much smoother than a car ride over bumpy rural roads. The moss and newspaper is a great idea! I was wondering whether it would be best to keep the bags clear or add plants. *I'm currently looking to see if food bags are okay or if there's a plastic bag available made of slightly stiffer plastic.* :razz:


Chat up your local aquarists shop- their bags are really tough.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

GwenjaminButton said:


> Thanks, that's helped settle my mind that doing it myself would be better. I was unsure as to which route to take and wondered what other people would do in this situation.. I'm thinking a train would be the better choice as the ride is much smoother than a car ride over bumpy rural roads. The moss and newspaper is a great idea! I was wondering whether it would be best to keep the bags clear or add plants. I'm currently looking to see if food bags are okay or if there's a plastic bag available made of slightly stiffer plastic. :razz:


Axolotls are ok to transport in plastic bags with half water half air, double bag for added security, place in a poly box or cool box to help maintain the temperature and pack with bubble wrap for extra insulation and to stop the bags moving about. You can get thick plastic bags from petshops/aquatic shops , just ask if you can buy a few they are very cheap as food bags arnt really up to the job. It is illegal to post vertebrates in the uk (eggs are ok), despite this being offered on this site by a number of people. I have transported axolotls around the uk by this method many times and have suffered no losses. Animal couriers are good to use, I had some A.andersoni transported from switzerland earlier in the year, they were in transit for three days and arrived in good health as they were well packaged and they were kept in a temp controlled environment by the courier. I will pm you the courier if you want, they charge about £50-£60.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Prohibited goods | Royal Mail Ltd royal mail regulations about mailing living creatures, this is actaully covered by the cruelty to animals act and not just internal regulations
, another article BBC NEWS | Magazine | What can't you send through the post? . The max penalty for a conviction of animal cruelty is £20,000 and 51 weeks in jail, you may wish to rethink posting axolotls.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ianxxx said:


> Prohibited goods | Royal Mail Ltd royal mail regulations about mailing living creatures, this is actaully covered by the cruelty to animals act and not just internal regulations
> , another article BBC NEWS | Magazine | What can't you send through the post? . The max penalty for a conviction of animal cruelty is £20,000 and 51 weeks in jail, you may wish to rethink posting axolotls.


 I think the OP has pretty much decided post wasn't an option.


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

I would go with taking a train too for live ones - obviously they won't go through the post :lol2:. Sorry, I thought you were just asking about eggs in your OP. It's worth getting courier quotes if you've got a few friends living close to each other who want them as it might work out cheaper than the train. I probably wouldn't put plants in the bags with the 'lotls, they're likely to just snap at them, just put a coloured carrier bag or something around the fish bag.

If you can wait until they've grown legs to pass them on to your friends, they tend to be a bit more hardy.


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Chat up your local aquarists shop- their bags are really tough.


Will do! Thanks!  ​


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

ianxxx said:


> Axolotls are ok to transport in plastic bags with half water half air, double bag for added security, place in a poly box or cool box to help maintain the temperature and pack with bubble wrap for extra insulation and to stop the bags moving about. You can get thick plastic bags from petshops/aquatic shops , just ask if you can buy a few they are very cheap as food bags arnt really up to the job. It is illegal to post vertebrates in the uk (eggs are ok), despite this being offered on this site by a number of people. I have transported axolotls around the uk by this method many times and have suffered no losses. Animal couriers are good to use, I had some A.andersoni transported from switzerland earlier in the year, they were in transit for three days and arrived in good health as they were well packaged and they were kept in a temp controlled environment by the courier. I will pm you the courier if you want, they charge about £50-£60.


I have a large cool box! That will probably be the better option, it's thick plastic so shouldn't get dented or bashed! Oh no lol I wasn't thinking the postman's ruck sack! haha I wondered whether there was someone who would do collect and deliver them with the same level of care that I want, rather than bash um in the post and hope for the best! Please if you could message me the couriers details that would be wicked as it's best to keep options open but I think I might either drive across with them or take them by train!  Thanks for the packing advice!! That's fab!


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I think the OP has pretty much decided post wasn't an option.



Btw - your sig/tag!! :') So funny! Love it! ​


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

iggiethegecko said:


> I would go with taking a train too for live ones - obviously they won't go through the post :lol2:. Sorry, I thought you were just asking about eggs in your OP. It's worth getting courier quotes if you've got a few friends living close to each other who want them as it might work out cheaper than the train. I probably wouldn't put plants in the bags with the 'lotls, they're likely to just snap at them, just put a coloured carrier bag or something around the fish bag.
> 
> If you can wait until they've grown legs to pass them on to your friends, they tend to be a bit more hardy.


Haha yes! I think I panicked people when I asked can they be delivered! :lol2:
They do live close together and I have one friend whose willing to have them all delivered to just her house so others can collect from there but I just wondered how good that option actually is. I've never used a courier before for ANYTHING so had no idea if they collect or deliver a few pets or if it's something they only do for large companies like pets at home etc. Also was worried they might not take as good care of them as I would. I get easily attached!! I know if it was me I'd be tempted to stop and open the bags and box halfway to insure they had added air and weren't getting squished or anything! Don't know if couriers would do this or if they'd just be bunged onto a van until they get there. I'd like them to be at least 2 inches before moving them on so I know they won't in counter any health or development issues, do you think that's a good size or perhaps to wait a little longer? Thanks! It's helpful to read guides but it's much more reassuring to get advice from real people! 
eace:
​


----------

